# Appling Archers Bowhunters Festival - May 27-29, 2016



## Yale (Feb 4, 2016)

Appling Archers Bowhunters Festival - May 27-29, 2016
5701 White Oak Rd. Appling, GA

Two 20-target 3D courses
Adult and Youth classes

* Events for children
* Friday shooters get a chance to win a wild pig hunt 
* Meals are *free*!
* Registration is *free*!
* On-site camping is available (limited)
* Vendors

Join in for an amazing weekend of archery and fellowship!

Registration is open now at www.applingarchers.com

If you plan to attend, please register early to help us with planning for meals and t-shirt orders.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks Yale!
Just signed up and looking foward to another great time!


----------



## dirttracker84 (Feb 6, 2016)

Also just signed up.Didn't get a chance to shoot last year, but I'm ready for it this year..Can't wait


----------



## Yale (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome Dirttracker and welcome back Trailblazer!


----------



## dirttracker84 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yale meant to ask are ya'll having the open class again this year?


----------



## Yale (Feb 13, 2016)

There's no open class, hunter setups only.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Feb 13, 2016)

no problem


----------



## jakeeib (Feb 23, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## dirttracker84 (Mar 1, 2016)

ttt


----------



## HossBog (Mar 5, 2016)

Maybe I can finally get to go this year!! I just want to watch. Eat, meet nice people, make friends, etc. I love what Appling Archers does for Georgia!


----------



## Yale (Apr 20, 2016)

Hossbog, thanks for that.  You are welcome to just eat and hang out for the entire Bowhunters Festival, Friday through Sunday.

People interested can pre-register for the shoot now at http://www.applingarchers.com and the cost is $0.  That is correct, the shoot and meals are free.  You can show up without a penny in your pocket and still have a great weekend.  There are events for children ages 5-12 years.  So, you can have your kids entertained and having fun while you shoot the course.

Join us May 27-29 in Appling, GA.

BTW, after a little research by this year's Bowhunters Festival leader it has been determined that this is the 17th year of this event.  Although there were a few predecessor events prior.


----------



## jakeeib (May 10, 2016)

It is shaping up to be an awesome weekend, with a bunch of great prizes.


----------



## dirttracker84 (May 12, 2016)

It can't get here soon enough!!!!!!


----------



## Yale (May 24, 2016)

WOOOOOO!!  Just 3 days until the fun starts at the Bowhunters Festival in Appling!


----------



## dirttracker84 (May 25, 2016)

Ttt


----------

